

Show HN: My weekend project, ReVisualizer. It visualizes Tumblr Reblogs. - warfangle
http://revisualizer.com

======
edkennedy
Trying this out now. Interesting idea! It sure does load slow on 75,000+
reblogs. Also, I wasn't quite sure how it worked when I clicked (didn't
realize it showed up below the post) and clicked it twice. It's loading the
graph twice. Maybe make a second attempt on the same post not load another
copy of the graph?

I wish there was metadata about individual nodes or the structure. I would
also like links to the nodes to find tumblr blogs that get a lot of reblogs.

~~~
warfangle
Ouch! I wouldn't try to do it on 75,000+ reblogs. Since Tumblr doesn't expose
reblog data via their API, I have to manually go and load 50 notes at a time
via the urls from the 'more notes' link. Each request takes about 700ms and is
~75kb of markup. For 75,000 reblogs that would take about three hours. Plus,
rendering them all - keep in mind this is O(V^3). Definitely not optimized.
That's why I suggest a typical maximum of around 500 notes to visualize...

Adding metadata for each node on-hover is definitely, definitely on my to-do
list. That will make it useful and not just a toy, I think.

Some other metadata besides just which tumblr each node represents that I want
to get on there eventually is its centrality.

------
cyanbane
Very cool, what are you using to build the graphs? (not the data, the actual
visuals)

~~~
warfangle
It's raw canvas. I didn't want to use any libraries to help me out in the
graph-building - that was the main focus of the weekend project. My next
steps, of course, are to learn more about graph theory so I can implement less
naive physics calculations.

------
jmilloy
Is the development time an essential aspect of this submission? If not, can we
dispense with the "My <dev time> project" type titles?

~~~
btucker
Given it's a hacker audience, I'd say there's an implicite meta aspect to all
such submissions. So yes, I appreciate knowing this was a weekend project...
and a very cool one at that!

------
timothyjcoulter
This is awesome.

------
kellysutton
This is great, Jon!

------
jdsimms
Awesome man, nice work!

------
nathank000
this is looking great, can't wait to see where it goes from here.

